# Война



## rushalaim

Интересует этимология слова "ВОЙНА". По-моему, "война"="бойня"? Раньше "бить" значило "убивать", т.е. "военный", "боевой" - одинаковы?


----------



## ahvalj

http://enc-dic.com/fasmer/Voin-2732.html


----------



## rushalaim

> *ВОЙНА* ж. (_война, воевать,_ от _бить,_ _*бойня*, боевать_, как вероятно и _боярин, _и_ воевода_ или_боевода_)


http://slovari.yandex.ru/~книги/Толковый словарь Даля/ВОЙНА/


----------



## ahvalj

rushalaim said:


> http://slovari.yandex.ru/~книги/Толковый словарь Даля/ВОЙНА/


Звуки эволюционируют не абы как, а по определённым правилам. В русском языке нет примеров возникновения в из б.


----------



## rushalaim

Любой лингвист скажет, что "б" и "в" - это одна буква, так как образуется языком одинаково.


----------



## ahvalj

rushalaim said:


> Любой лингвист скажет, что "б" и "в" - это одна буква, так как образуется языком одинаково.


С альтернативной наукой Вам на другой форум.


----------



## rushalaim

Ну, если Вы умнее Даля... (разводя руками)


----------



## ahvalj

rushalaim said:


> Ну, если Вы умнее Даля... (разводя руками)


Умнее. Вспомните про сапожника и пирожника. Даль был лексикографом девятнадцатого века и не имел никакого представления об истории языков.


----------



## ahvalj

Дарю идею: в глубинной народной мудрости встречается ещё сравнение слова _война_ со словом _вой_. 

Если хотите обсуждать серьёзно, приведите примеры перехода _б_ в _в_, упущенные из виду лингвистами, изучавшими двести лет историю славянских языков. Кстати, тысячу лет назад в древнерусском буква _в_ обозначала звук _w_, а не _v_.


----------



## Saluton

Судя по Фасмеру, тут и слово "вести" замешано, хотя он его почему-то не упомянул.



rushalaim said:


> Любой лингвист скажет, что "б" и "в" - это одна буква, так как образуется языком одинаково.


Ничего себе заявочки... Звуки образуются не только языком.


----------



## ahvalj

Saluton said:


> Судя по Фасмеру, тут и слово "вести" замешано.


Как оно может быть замешано, когда у обоих корней общий только первый звук?


----------



## Saluton

*Воин
*_Родственно лит. vejù, výti "гнать(ся), преследовать", vajóti импф., др.-инд. vḗti "преследует, стремится к", авест. vayeiti "гонит, преследует", лат. venor, -āri "охотиться", др.-исл. veiðr "охота", д.-в.-н. weida "охота", греч. ἴεμαι "стремлюсь, желаю", ирл. fíad "дичь"_ - "вести" тут из каждого слова проглядывает.

*Водить*
_Родственно лит. vadýti, yadaũ, лтш. vadît, vadu, авест. vāδayeiti "ведет", vaδrya- "на выданьи (о девушках)", ирл. fedim "веду, несу", кимр. dyweddïo "женюсь"_ - и в литовском и ирландском параллели явные. Скорее вопрос, как оно может быть _не_ замешано. "Водить", кстати, уже поближе к "войне".


----------



## ahvalj

Saluton said:


> *Воин
> *_Родственно лит. vejù, výti "гнать(ся), преследовать", vajóti импф., др.-инд. vḗti "преследует, стремится к", авест. vayeiti "гонит, преследует", лат. venor, -āri "охотиться", др.-исл. veiðr "охота", д.-в.-н. weida "охота", греч. ἴεμαι "стремлюсь, желаю", ирл. fíad "дичь"_ - "вести" тут из каждого слова проглядывает.
> 
> *Водить*
> _Родственно лит. vadýti, yadaũ, лтш. vadît, vadu, авест. vāδayeiti "ведет", vaδrya- "на выданьи (о девушках)", ирл. fedim "веду, несу", кимр. dyweddïo "женюсь"_ - и в литовском и ирландском параллели явные. Скорее вопрос, как оно может быть _не_ замешано. "Водить", кстати, уже поближе к "войне".



Вы ещё _ведать_ и _видеть_ вспомните.

_*u̯edh_- — это первичный индоевропейский корень простейшей структуры согласный+гласный+согласный: он стабилен и никаких изменений, кроме обычного чередования _e/o,_ в языках не претерпевал. Кстати, корневой гласный там краток.

_*u̯eı̯H-/**u̯__ı̯__eH-_ устроен сложнее: здесь конечный полугласный _ı̯_ расширен гортанным согласным (_H_), и такой вид корня имеет два чередующихся состояния — с гласным перед и после _ı̯_; после исчезновения гортанных согласных в большинстве языков корень приобрёл сложный вид: _u̯ēı̯-/u̯eı̯-/u̯ī-/u̯iē-_, при этом в некоторых ветвях к конечному гласному, неудобному для присоединения суффиксов и окончаний, был добавлен дополнительный согласный (_-dh-_ в германском и кельтском, где корень получил вид _*u̯ēı̯dh-_).

Для древних германцев и кельтов, носителей языков, различающих краткие и долгие гласные и имеющих дифтонги (а я не упомянул ещё о простой интонации в _u̯edh_- и прерывистой вследствие исчезновения гортанного согласного в _u̯ēı̯dh_-), это были совершенно не связанные корни.


----------



## Saluton

Если эти слова не родственны, почему они так похожи, да ещё в разных языках?


----------



## ahvalj

Saluton said:


> Если эти слова не родственны, почему они так похожи, да ещё в разных языках?


Какие именно формы Вам кажутся похожими?


----------



## rushalaim

Так Даль же и говорит: "боевода" (воевода), т.е. "*бой* ведёт". или "военачальник" - "бой начинает".

Кстати, некоторые лингвисты полагают, что и "л" и "р" - родственные буквы, т.к. их язык производит схожим образом. Например, в китайском слово пишется с "л", а в родственном японском это же слово читают как с "р", т.к. японцы не умеют говорить "л".

А насчёт того, что "б" и "в" - это одна буква - это неоспоримо.


----------



## Saluton

ahvalj said:


> Какие именно формы Вам кажутся похожими?


Я всё выше написал. Русские формы, литовские и ирландские. Естественно, понятие _водить/вести _связано с_ преследовать/охотиться/гнаться _семантически, а _воин_ упоминается как родственное _преследовать/охотиться/гнаться_ случайно, что ли? Связь ирландских _дичь_ и _веду/несу_ тоже понятна: дичь - то, за чем охотятся и что приносят с охоты.


----------



## ahvalj

rushalaim said:


> Так Даль же и говорит: "боевода" (воевода), т.е. "*бой* ведёт". или "военачальник" - "бой начинает".
> 
> Кстати, некоторые лингвисты полагают, что и "л" и "р" - родственные буквы, т.к. их язык производит схожим образом. Например, в китайском слово пишется с "л", а в родственном японском это же слово читают как с "р", т.к. японцы не умеют говорить "л".
> 
> А насчёт того, что "б" и "в" - это одна буква - это неоспоримо.


Не буду спорить. Живите безмятежно.


----------



## Saluton

rushalaim said:


> А насчёт того, что "б" и "в" - это одна буква - это неоспоримо.


Ну бы такими слобами-то не разврасыбайтесь, а?


----------



## ahvalj

Saluton said:


> Я всё выше написал. Русские формы, литовские и ирландские. Естественно, понятие _водить/вести _связано с_ преследовать/охотиться/гнаться _семантически, а _воин_ упоминается как родственное _преследовать/охотиться/гнаться_ случайно, что ли? Связь ирландских _дичь_ и _веду/несу_ тоже понятна: дичь - то, за чем охотятся и что приносят с охоты.


Там сходна структура _w_/_v_ + гласный + _d_. Но природа этого гласного и происхождение этого d разное в словах от обоих корней. Поймите, что в _weida/fíad _представлен дифтонг, а в _веду/водить_ — простой, и притом краткий, гласный: это совершенно не связанные звуки.


----------



## ahvalj

Saluton said:


> Я всё выше написал. Русские формы, литовские и ирландские. Естественно, понятие _водить/вести _связано с_ преследовать/охотиться/гнаться _семантически, а _воин_ упоминается как родственное _преследовать/охотиться/гнаться_ случайно, что ли? Связь ирландских _дичь_ и _веду/несу_ тоже понятна: дичь - то, за чем охотятся и что приносят с охоты.


Если уж гоняться за внешним сходством слов, то почему бы Вам не задуматься над родством литовского _vyti_ «гнать» и _vyti_ «вить» или древневерхненемецкого _weida_ «охота» с уже упоминавшимся русским _ведать_. _Война_ и _вой_ тоже замечательно схожи, а уж сходство смысла просто напрашивается…


----------



## Saluton

Все эти ваши *_u̯edh_- и _*u̯eı̯H-_ - хоть и разные, но не до такой степени, чтобы не предположить, что они произошли ещё от какого-нибудь корня, который ещё более "пра". И все эти "ведать", "видеть", "вить" и "охота" тоже могут быть связаны, только опосредованно, через более базовые понятия.


----------

